# Needle Size for shoulder injection



## DeputyDawg (Nov 25, 2020)

Hey guys

I have ordered TB-500/BCP-157 combo for some shoulder inflammation issues.

I have two different syringes and not sure which would be better - direct injection into the shoulder

1) 28G 1/2" or
2) 30G 5/16"

As I understand 30G would be thinner, but (slightly) longer.

Thoughts?


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 25, 2020)

The 28g is 1/2"  (according to what you tell us).  1/2"  =  8/16"

If the 30g is indeed 5/16" it is shorter, not longer.  I am guessing you meant 5/8" which is 10/16" (?)

For reference, I just put a 23g  1" in my delt about 10 hrs ago, although neither of those is required for every injection site, every compound, every individual.

You are correct btw ... the 30g IS thinner than the 28g.  Actual pin sizes and gauges run opposite to each other.  An 18g is WAY thicker than a 31g, for instance.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 25, 2020)

With compounds I look at the carrier..the thinner the smaller pin you can use..but as length goes..I use 1 1/2 for glutes..1 for everything else..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 25, 2020)

I don’t like shoulder injections. But 25x1 is good . Or a slin pin


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 25, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> For reference, I just put a 23g  1" in my delt about 10 hrs ago, although neither of those is required for every injection site, every compound, every individual.



Yikes :^ /


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 26, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Yikes :^ /



Lol.  I know most who use a bigger syringe use a 25 or 27g, and most for whom a 1cc will suffice take advantage of Bernoulli's Principle and use still smaller pins.  I mostly just shoot oils a little over 1cc, hence a 3cc for me.  I *do* worry that increasing scar tissue makes pursuing our aberrant hobby increasingly difficult as the years go on.  I guess pin size has something to do with scar tissue, but I think needle shake does too.  In my case, my old shoulders can't reach all my injection sites as gracefully as I'd like.  Oil passes through a 23g more easily than through a smaller pin, hence less shake, hence (maybe) less eventual scar tissue ... and all this just from *my* perspective, btw.


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 26, 2020)

I use 25g 1 inch needles for delts, quads and ventroglutes.


----------



## Jin (Nov 26, 2020)

Megatron28 said:


> I use 25g 1 inch needles for delts, quads and ventroglutes.



for everything.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 26, 2020)

Water based therapies through the smallest needle possible. Intra-fat makes no difference seeing as how it isn't a long lasting depot, so you don't have to worry about depth. Sub-q if you'd like. 

The smaller the needle, the better....for BPC/TB. I usually do slin pins for those types of things.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 26, 2020)

I use 29g 1/2" slin pins for everything. I don't inject glutes but can get delts, tris, chest and quads IM no problem.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2020)

you guys above pretty much covered it 

but imo whatever you do do not buy tuber syringes

they are absolutely garbage

wastes a bunch of the product in the tip everytime & plus ive had them explode

by that I mean youll be pushing the plunger then all of a sudden the needle separates 

then all the steroids are spattered everywhere


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 26, 2020)

Guys

Thanks, but still not sure I got the answer I was looking for.

Injecting Peptides (TB/BCP) into my shoulder.  I have 2 different size syringes

28G which is 12MM in length
30G which is 8MM in length

I know 30G is thinner and easier to go in. But is 8MM to short.  Do I need that extra 4MM to penetrate deeper into skin?

Does that make sense?   I have both types, just not sure which to use/which would be better for where I'm injecting


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 26, 2020)

1.5" 25 gauge for every pin. I don't pin chest, biceps, triceps, or lats. I enjoy pinning delts. I reserve middle and front delts for pinning. Not comfortable with rear delt pins. Its a range of motion issue. I bury the pin. I was taught many years ago that I'm looking to go deep into the muscle. 
Guys have expressed concern with depth pinning delts with 1.5" pin. Like they are going to hit bone? Has not been an issue for me.


----------



## Jin (Nov 26, 2020)

DeputyDawg said:


> Guys
> 
> Thanks, but still not sure I got the answer I was looking for.
> 
> ...



Does not matter.


----------



## DF (Nov 26, 2020)

DeputyDawg said:


> Guys
> 
> Thanks, but still not sure I got the answer I was looking for.
> 
> ...


No!!!! Either is fine


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## CJ (Nov 26, 2020)

Add me to the 'either is fine' camp.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 26, 2020)

25g 1" works for me.  I also use the same for pinning pecs or tris.


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 26, 2020)

biggerben692000 said:


> 1.5" 25 gauge for every pin. I don't pin chest, biceps, triceps, or lats. I enjoy pinning delts. I reserve middle and front delts for pinning. Not comfortable with rear delt pins. Its a range of motion issue. I bury the pin. I was taught many years ago that I'm looking to go deep into the muscle.
> Guys have expressed concern with depth pinning delts with 1.5" pin. Like they are going to hit bone? Has not been an issue for me.



I know they use 1" usually for inoculations into the delt even for old grannies. Do you stick that 1 1/2" all the way in?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 26, 2020)

This is all I do, I switch between delts. Because I’m the only one who pins me and I can’t aspirate good on my ass. I use a 25g 1” or 1.5.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 26, 2020)

biggerben692000 said:


> 1.5" 25 gauge for every pin. I don't pin chest, biceps, triceps, or lats. I enjoy pinning delts. I reserve middle and front delts for pinning. Not comfortable with rear delt pins. Its a range of motion issue. I bury the pin. I was taught many years ago that I'm looking to go deep into the muscle.
> Guys have expressed concern with depth pinning delts with 1.5" pin. Like they are going to hit bone? Has not been an issue for me.



I agree. 100%.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2020)

biggerben692000 said:


> I was taught many years ago that I'm looking to go deep into the muscle



that's what she said 

View attachment 10905


----------

